# La Caya Robusto Cameroon Cigar Review - Impressive Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I found this to be a very interesting stick to smoke, I was very happy with the taste and overall experience of it.
The burn was even and the tast...

Read the full review here: La Caya Robusto Cameroon Cigar Review - Impressive Smoke


----------

